# LR Map Module



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

Have just read a post on the Skylum forum that Adobe are discontinuing the map module. Is this so and if it is for what reason? Any info out there?

Thanks
Colin


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

I suspect the reference on Skylum is to the fact that the map module will not be supported in older versions of LR?


----------



## tspear (Nov 21, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> I suspect the reference on Skylum is to the fact that the map module will not be supported in older versions of LR?


The map module in version 5 and 6 uses an API from Google which has been depreciated. Since the software is no longer updated, the map module will/has stopped working in these editions. 

Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Wilde (Nov 21, 2018)

IIRC, the map in LR5 stopped working a long time ago, however as Tim says the map in LR6 will stop working imminently (still working as of two minutes ago).


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

Thanks, Tim.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll be surprised to see LR6 available for purchase in 2019.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

It is just that same a*****h*** over on the Skylum forum has worded his thread in such a way that it implies Adobe is withdrawing the map module period, suggesting that is a good reason to walk away from LR.

I have put that right!


----------



## Zenon (Nov 21, 2018)

So Skylum forums are suggesting to drop LR.    I won't be putting anymore money into Skylum. Sold me a product that doesn't work properly.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

You me both, but I gave them such a hard time I got my money back for Luminar 2017 and 2018. 2018 was a joke and I question the legality of the sales pitch given they were openly selling it as an alternative to LR. They gave a schedule of all the stuff Luminar did but LR did not (not much material stuff there) but never did the comparison the other way around!


----------



## Zenon (Nov 21, 2018)

They advertise Noiseless CK but you can't purchase it. On their forums they said it as a legacy product and you could get Noiseless for free at the App Store. I installed it but it wouldn't open RAW files. It said I could buy CK for $17 which seemed like it was through the back door. The LR plug-in won't work and when I open 5D4 files directly they are pink.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

CK is also a legacy product. They said they were going to do some updates to make it High Sierra (I think it was) compatible but they never came out. When I asked what was going on they eventually said it was a now yesterdays news and they are not supporting it any more. CK was sold and killed off in a very short space of time. Tonality has gone the same way.

I originally bought into Macphun as the products were good and made excellent plugins to the Adobe suite. Never again.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 21, 2018)

They should not be selling it if not supported. I emailed back and forth with support and they told me to go on the forums to get help and then  got fed up. That organization will never get a dime of my money again.  Maybe I'll try to get my money back.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 21, 2018)

I agree but they had CK up on their site for ages when I reckon they knew it was going nowhere. Go for the cash - that is the one thing they have been quite prompt at. Maybe they are running a bit scared that someone might actually challenge their ethics!


----------



## Zenon (Nov 21, 2018)

It was only $17 but I emailed them with a refund request for selling me an unsupported product. I think it was $100 at one time. I wanted to try it about 6 months ago and downloaded Luminar because it appeared it came with. It was the way they worded it. I contacted them and said I'm not spending that amount of money on CK unless I try it. They sent me a link and I couldn't get it to work because Luminar was a trial. I should have known better then. And people give Adobe a hard time.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 22, 2018)

They did give me a refund. Glad I pursued it.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 22, 2018)

They can't be faulted in that aspect.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 22, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> They can't be faulted in that aspect.


But they can be faulted for marketing "vaporware."


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 22, 2018)

I never said otherwise. I have a very strong aversion to the company and will never deal with them again. I am just saying they have been prompt with the refunds. Remember they also refunded me for Luminar 2017 and they did that after 2018 had been released and I had upgraded to it. They obviously have their reasons for this.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 23, 2018)

Colin Grant said:


> I never said otherwise. I have a very strong aversion to the company and will never deal with them again. I am just saying they have been prompt with the refunds. Remember they also refunded me for Luminar 2017 and they did that after 2018 had been released and I had upgraded to it. They obviously have their reasons for this.


This situation is a clear case of a company getting ahead of itself.  Much as Adobe was maligned in this forum for their confusing launch of Lightroom Classic 7 and Lightroom Cloud, at least Adobe was not announcing features or products that didn't exist.  This situation is much worse.

If Skylum had not refunded your money, they might have been at risk for charges of consumer fraud or misrepresentation.   Also, going back to your post #7 in this thread, it was unprofessional and more to misrepresent Adobe's action regarding GPS support.  At the core, both actions indicate a company that is willing to play fast and loose with the truth.  Not a company I would ever want to do business with.

Phil Burton


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 23, 2018)

Where did I say Skylum had misrepresented Adobe? I referred to a post on Skylum's Forum which was made by one of their subscribers and not the company itself. You obviously dislike the company as much as I but please keep your aggression under control. You are now guilty of misrepresenting me.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 24, 2018)

Ok guys, let's cool it a little. It's easy to misunderstand and misread posts when we have so much information coming at us every day. 

Thanks for sharing your experiences. The grass is always greener on the other side, so it's interesting to hear the other side of the story.


----------



## Colin Grant (Nov 24, 2018)

Happy to keep it friendly, Victoria, but not happy to be misquoted. Not saying it was intentional but it was a misquote nonetheless. That is not fair on me or the company in question.


----------

